# Lethargic like a mofo



## mabdelrasoul (May 28, 2022)

On 4ius of pharma hgh and the lethargy is hitting hard. Can barely get through my days. Does the lethargy get better in time or am I going to feel like a grandpa for the remainder of my cycle?


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> On 4ius of pharma hgh and the lethargy is hitting hard. Can barely get through my days. Does the lethargy get better in time or am I going to feel like a grandpa for the remainder of my cycle?


How long have you been on? It got better for me pretty quickly.


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2022)

Welcome to grandpahood!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How long have you been on? It got better for me pretty quickly.


Been on for like 6 weeks now, Using EOD protocol pushing 8ius on injection days split in to 4 injections. It started with the numbness in my feet and hands and now the lethargy. I can tolerate the numbness but this lethargy is getting out of control for me. Kicks in the most around evening time and so on.  I think I’m going to stick this out a bit longer and see what happens, if nothing changes then I’ll dose down a bit and go from there.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 28, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Welcome to grandpahood!


Just start calling me papa from this day forward haha


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Been on for like 6 weeks now, Using EOD protocol pushing 8ius on injection days split in to 4 injections. It started with the numbness in my feet and hands and now the lethargy. I can tolerate the numbness but this lethargy is getting out of control for me. Kicks in the most around evening time and so on.  I think I’m going to stick this out a bit longer and see what happens, if nothing changes then I’ll dose down a bit and go from there.


Why eod? Just use 4 daily


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why eod? Just use 4 daily


Probably trying to maintain insulin sensitivity I'm guessing. I've always wondered how much that would actually help over the duration of a GH cycle.

Personally I just pinned ED, morning/mid-day/night.


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Been on for like 6 weeks now, Using EOD protocol pushing 8ius on injection days split in to 4 injections. It started with the numbness in my feet and hands and now the lethargy. I can tolerate the numbness but this lethargy is getting out of control for me. Kicks in the most around evening time and so on.  I think I’m going to stick this out a bit longer and see what happens, if nothing changes then I’ll dose down a bit and go from there.


My lethargy seemed to completely go away around the 6-8 week mark. Prior to that, I was having to take naps every day just to get back some energy.

I was also taking my shots every day, split into 4 shots.. whenever I got up to pee while sleeping, post workout (morning), mid-day and night.

I ended up at 10iu, but I'll never go that high again. I experienced nerve pain that I didn't realize was nerve pain until after I was done with GH. It probably hindered me more than it helped me at that dose.

In the future, I don't see myself going higher than maybe 4-5iu per day.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Probably trying to maintain insulin sensitivity I'm guessing. I've always wondered how much that would actually help over the duration of a GH cycle.
> 
> Personally I just pinned ED, morning/mid-day/night.


Yup. In theory it’s suppose to help maintain insulin sensitivity while also subsiding the swelling and lethargy. Who knows . I never ran gh before or any other protocol so I wouldn’t know if it’s actually working or not.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My lethargy seemed to completely go away around the 6-8 week mark. Prior to that, I was having to take naps every day just to get back some energy.
> 
> I was also taking my shots every day, split into 4 shots.. whenever I got up to pee while sleeping, post workout (morning), mid-day and night.
> 
> ...


I also find myself having to take naps to be able to push through, I could literally take a nap at any moment lol. Not sure if I would even want to try to exceed 4 ius a day let alone try 10 fuck that. I could swear I’m getting joint pain, but then again I don’t have the greatest joints. Guna ride this out another week or two and see how I feel. I’ll adjust based on how I feel .


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2022)

u sure its not making u sleepy


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Probably trying to maintain insulin sensitivity I'm guessing. I've always wondered how much that would actually help over the duration of a GH cycle.
> 
> Personally I just pinned ED, morning/mid-day/night.


It really doesn’t work though  and only increases sides. 
Gh is best done consistently
Did you go straight to 8iu or work your way up? 
You won’t get insulin resistance with something like 4iu a day. 
If you’re worried about it you could always take berberine or metformin


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It really doesn’t work though  and only increases sides.
> Gh is best done consistently
> Did you go straight to 8iu or work your way up?
> You won’t get insulin resistance with something like 4iu a day.
> If you’re worried about it you could always take berberine or metformin


Me or the OP? I titrated up my dose.

I measured my BG 3 hours after every meal and can confirm I saw no difference until I crossed 6iu. After that it got worse with every IU added.


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I also find myself having to take naps to be able to push through, I could literally take a nap at any moment lol. Not sure if I would even want to try to exceed 4 ius a day let alone try 10 fuck that. I could swear I’m getting joint pain, but then again I don’t have the greatest joints. Guna ride this out another week or two and see how I feel. I’ll adjust based on how I feel .


Okay, just don't be like me and ignore it. I had convinced myself I had tendonitis, or that I was over working joints. Turns out it was the dose of GH I was using.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Me or the OP? I titrated up my dose.
> 
> I measured my BG 3 hours after every meal and can confirm I saw no difference until I crossed 6iu. After that it got worse with every IU added.


Well both I suppose. 
Eod doesn’t lessen insulin resistance. 8iu eod is going to be more sides and less effective than 4iu ed


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well both I suppose.
> Eod doesn’t lessen insulin resistance. 8iu eod is going to be more sides and less effective than 4iu ed


Yeah, Ive heard of the protocol but it never made sense to me that it would actually help. So I just took my dose every day.

I also don't see the point in going higher than 4-6iu for me. Pretty sure going higher held me back, because I constantly felt like an old man. Once I dropped GH, after being on for 7 months, all those aches and pains started to go away.

I had never experienced nerve pain before, so I didn't connect the dots. Lesson learned.


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

I was tired all the time once I got moving around and focused I had the energy to live daily life but once I stopped I was back in that funk mine lasted for months.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> u sure its not making u sleepy


Oh it def is making me sleepy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Oh it def is making me sleepy.


That’s normal I got that way from pin 1 in gh


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, Ive heard of the protocol but it never made sense to me that it would actually help. So I just took my dose every day.
> 
> I also don't see the point in going higher than 4-6iu for me. Pretty sure going higher held me back, because I constantly felt like an old man. Once I dropped GH, after being on for 7 months, all those aches and pains started to go away.
> 
> I had never experienced nerve pain before, so I didn't connect the dots. Lesson learned.


I think I seen that protocol from chase irons , I’ll see if I could find the video


----------



## mabdelrasoul (May 29, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> That’s normal I got that way from pin 1 in gh


 I get sleepy to the point I can’t really function , kinda becoming a problem. I’ll see what happens in another week or 2


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I get sleepy to the point I can’t really function , kinda becoming a problem. I’ll see what happens in another week or 2


And this is on how many iu's?

I remember doing Serostim like 20 yrs ago.  I think I did 4-5 iu's a day and when I broke for I could feel my damn feet grow and the arches of my feet used to ache like hell!  But I don't remember the lethargy, so this is good to know.


----------

